# Easy to understand YouTube video Tutorials



## DanieLDude1554 (Aug 10, 2010)

My user name is DanieLDude1554 and I have been making video tutorials for all kinds of twisty puzzles for over a year. My channel isn't the largest one out there, but I constantly get good feedback about how good my teaching is. If you want some easy to understand videos with a smart, educated teacher, come check out my site (www.youtube.com/DanieLDude1554). If you don't believe me ask anyone of my subscribers. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is a quote from LanceTheBlueKnight:

"Hey Daniel! I've just stumbled onto your page from the "related videos" list on one of my own videos. You've got a very good voice for tutorials, and I'm looking forward to watching more of your videos."

(if you don't believe me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRWaTLn7qtI )
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have over 130 videos featuring tutoials, how-to, review, unboxing, and other topics. I also take requests and will gladly make any video that you would like to see.

Also, I actually answer questions. A lot of my subscribers love how quickly I answer their questions and how I try my best to help them. So with me you'll never on your own.

Even if you don't need tutorials, I have plenty of content on my site, so come check it out. I'll think you will like what you see. And if you do, PLEASE SUBSCRIBE!!! and tell your friends


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2010)

Better camera quality pl0x.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 10, 2010)

Ignore Chris the quality is fine. Very nice tutorials too.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 10, 2010)

very nice review. entertaining indeed. if you haven't subed then sub him.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 10, 2010)

It was you with that really nice and long F2L video series right?


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 10, 2010)

I've just watched a few videos, so my opinion is from a small sample size, but whatever.

In your series on how to solve the cube in under a minute, I like your creative choice of the pairing method (was that your idea, btw?), but I didn't like how most of your examples were with white on bottom and in the correct slot- the demonstration section ended up being more you intuitively explaining an algorithm your viewers already knew more than demonstrating what they learnt.

It was a small nitpick though- nice work, for sure.


----------



## Joker (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been subbed to you for about a month now. I really like your videos


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Ignore Chris the quality is fine. Very nice tutorials too.



Why ignore me? My advice was to get a better quality camera. Having a blurry cube is just distracting.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > Ignore Chris the quality is fine. Very nice tutorials too.
> ...



But it looks fine...

Edit: Oh I see... The video he linked to is bad quality. I went to his channel and watched more recent vids.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...



Nope, all of them are blurry.

Compare HD videos to his.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Compare HD videos to him huh? I don't watch in HD, I watch in 360p, as do many others. HD is not necessary, and actually quite bothersome when one has a sub-par internet connection. His video quality is good enough, much better than some other videos I've seen.


----------



## Blurt (Aug 11, 2010)

THIS GUY IS BEAST. 



Nuf said.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...



It doesn't matter, when uploaded in HD, even when you select lower quality you just get the same HD quality, smaller size. Here's an example.

Behold, HD quality when shown at YT's 360 setting vs pure 360.







See the black bars?
See the blurry?

~Chris


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 11, 2010)

You don't say ummm yeah like me. Nice tutorials.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think getting a better camera is necessary. His quality (imo) is fine and while it's not the best, I don't find it bothersome at all. Of course, better quality is always nice, but I think his quality is within reasonable limits.

EDIT: Oops, put "I don't think getting a better camera is *not* necessary.... fixed XD

EDIT 2: Non-off topic post 800! AWESOME! XD


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


>



chris's cubes look so nice


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> *I don't think getting a better camera is not necessary. His quality (imo) is fine* and while it's not the best, I don't find it bothersome at all. Of course,* better quality is always nice,* but I think his quality is within reasonable limits.



I agree.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> It was you with that really nice and long F2L video series right?


You may be speaking of me, but considering your join date, I'd say not.
Those videos are deleted though, and I've been meaning to redo them soon.

on-topic, these really are very clear.


----------



## Dfgged (Aug 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't think getting a better camera is not necessary. His quality (imo) is fine* and while it's not the best, I don't find it bothersome at all. Of course,* better quality is always nice,* but I think his quality is within reasonable limits.
> ...



Imo they're fine, but chris, if you want him to make better quality videos why don't *you* get him a camera. It seems you're the only one bothered by it. Just to clarify though, I do see what you mean, and better quality is always good, but not *always* needed


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



Because I don't fund other people's hobbies?


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 11, 2010)

Partnership, Gogogogo 
You sir, are the next badmephisto.


----------



## splinteh (Aug 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



You can have the crappiest camera that's out there and still shoot something decent. Look how popular Badmephisto's vids are (not saying that his camera sucks).


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2010)

splinteh said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Dfgged said:
> ...



Of course. I never said it was necessary.


----------



## Blurt (Aug 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Then stop complaining. Sheesh you got cocky.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2010)

Blurt said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Dfgged said:
> ...



I don't recall complaining, just making somewhat of a joke saying the quality could be a little better.

But whatever, if you want to take it out of proportion go for it.

Last post.


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 11, 2010)

everybody needs to stop trollin


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


>



Epic!!!

on-topic: I've been subbed to you for quite a while, I think you have great videos


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


"OH such a pitty! I cant see the right one at ALL"

he can also just edit it in adobe after effects, or even Microsoft video editor.
IF YOU CAN SEE IT ITS FINE.
this is exactly like people saying that the graphics in a game are the only good part of a game.

but I can see what you mean, Chris.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 11, 2010)

cut the quote treeessss 

anyway, i'll definiately be recommending these videos to anybody that wants to solve the cube. 

also, There's no doubt that a better video camera would help... and getting a new video camera is no probs when you're partner 
1080p ftw


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been subbed to him for a while, his videos are very informative.


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

lol @ chris making something out of what should be nothing...


Yeah I've been subbed for a few months now. You've got great reviews btw.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2010)

cmowla said:


> *Chris did not say this to down the guy*, only to give him some *positive advice* on how to perfect his videos even further than what they already are. K?



I agree.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> lol @ chris making something out of what should be nothing...
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been subbed for a few months now. You've got great reviews btw.



lol @ edward thinking I made something out of nothing when it was others who made something out of the nothing I said...


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > lol @ chris making something out of what should be nothing...
> ...



lol @ chris still trying to defend himself when it was ended peacefully and I was just commenting on what had happened.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



lol @ edward for thinking I was defending myself when I was really just trying to think of something to keep the "lol @ ____" thing going.


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



lol @ chris for being chris time to end the lol chain.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



lol @ edward for thinking he can end the lol chain when really it is only Waffle who can.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



[email protected] chain for being so long.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2010)

and BREAK!


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 11, 2010)

3:09



the video said:


> roux method for example is a _very easy method_... is it fast, *no*. *its really, really slow.*



fool.


----------



## riffz (Aug 11, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> 3:09
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he's actually being serious, then yes, that was a very foolish thing to say. Somehow I get the impression that he was joking though, seeing as he basically implied that Roux is easy compared to Fridrich, when most people have more difficulty block building at the start.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> 3:09
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

That's such a nub thing to say buddy. I'm disappointed


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2010)

DanieLDude1554 said:


> yes. I was basically saying that compared to people who solve sub 10 with fredrich method that Roux is slow. Obviously any method, when perfected, can be fast (LBL, Petrus, etc.) but as of now the only truly super fast method that people are solving WRs with is Fredrich (or ZB if you want to consider it)



you're such an idiot right now.

and Fridrich, not friedrice.


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

DanieLDude1554 said:


> yes. I was basically saying that compared to people who solve sub 10 with fredrich method that Roux is slow. Obviously any method, when perfected, can be fast (LBL, Petrus, etc.) but as of now the only truly super fast method that people are solving WRs with is Fredrich (or ZB if you want to consider it)



What's a fredrich
Oh and, Biggreen (Austin?) is pretty much sub 10 with Roux (he's like right at the border/there), I think Thom Barlow (is that Kir's name?) is getting close, and Waffo is sub 15. I don't know of any more notable Roux users who are still active in the community D:


----------



## DanieLDude1554 (Aug 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> DanieLDude1554 said:
> 
> 
> > yes. I was basically saying that compared to people who solve sub 10 with fredrich method that Roux is slow. Obviously any method, when perfected, can be fast (LBL, Petrus, etc.) but as of now the only truly super fast method that people are solving WRs with is Fredrich (or ZB if you want to consider it)
> ...






I apologize to all of you Roux users out there. To be totally honest I don't keep up with all of the best speed solvers and what methods they use. If it works for them great, I'm not saying Roux is bad. The whole point of the video in the first place, was to state that no method is better than another. If you use Roux and like it, then great! I'm happy for you. As for spelling errors (ex: fredrich. instead of fridrich), every body makes mistakes.

By the way I do appreciate your constructive criticism, so thank you. And for those of you that do, thank you for supporting my channel


----------



## Hipofire (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like this guys vids, also check me out too 
http://www.youtube.com/user/hipofire


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> DanieLDude1554 said:
> 
> 
> > yes. I was basically saying that compared to people who solve sub 10 with fredrich method that Roux is slow. Obviously any method, when perfected, can be fast (LBL, Petrus, etc.) but as of now the only truly super fast method that people are solving WRs with is Fredrich (or ZB if you want to consider it)
> ...


wut!! D:<


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > DanieLDude1554 said:
> ...



oshi my bad. I had my mind on people near the 10-11-12 mark D:


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Your video's are great. I like your voice.


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 11, 2010)

Sub'd for a month :3

Cool vids.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, the title of the thread, and the way you were talking about yourself, made me feel like you would make crap/annoying videos, however, I finally decided to watch one, and I think you have great tutorials, and you remind me of RobH0629 (or whatever it is)
Great videos man, I subbed, not sure how useful they'd be to me, but the 4 videos I watched of your were great. I think you deserve Youtube partnership waaayy more than a feel cubers who have Youtube partnership.
Good job, and good luck getting more popular.


----------



## Zarlor (Aug 11, 2010)

He's a good teacher. I first watched his F2L series and was surprised by how few views he had because the instructional quality was so good. He also reminded me of RobH which is a compliment because RobH is also an awesome teacher with great clarity. Badmephisto is awesome because he's teaching style is so succinct -I learn something important from every sentence! I'm subscribed to this guy's channel!!

(I'm the one who told him to come over here to the forums to let you folks meet him so be nice and don't derail his thread!) 

Thanks!


----------



## Phreddsfishpudding (Aug 11, 2010)

He makes excellent videos i have been subscribed for a while and both the puzzle reviews and tutorials have been very clear and helpful. I 100% recommend subscribing to his channel


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 12, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how fast do you currently average on 3x3, and what method do you use? (like specific steps, 4LLL or what)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 13, 2010)

decent reviews...not the best, but decent.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

great videos , i use his skewb method


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> great videos , i use his skewb method



Bump, Al...

But your algorithmic F2L tutorial is great, I learned from it. :tu


----------

